# Wednesday Funday !



## sawhorseray (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 2, 2020)

All good ones Ray.  That dog sweater made me literally lol.  Thanks.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 2, 2020)

Ray, those are some some good ones as always.

Stuart


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 2, 2020)

Stuart, thanks for the like.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 2, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Stuart, thanks for the like.




Mike,

You're welcome.

Stuart


----------



## Murray (Dec 2, 2020)

Love your sense of humour, tasteful and funny.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 2, 2020)

Great ones Ray! We appreciate them!

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 2, 2020)

Murray said:


> Love your sense of humour, tasteful and funny.  Thanks for posting.



Thanks Murray! I have to sift thru to keep things clean, 75% of the stuff I receive is unfit for public consumption or political.


----------



## robrpb (Dec 2, 2020)

Thanks Ray for the funnies.

Rob


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 2, 2020)

Ray, thanks for the like and the ongoing funnies. Both very appreciated my friend.  These jokes really me help get through some of these days.


----------



## Murray (Dec 2, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Thanks Murray! I have to sift thru to keep things clean, 75% of the stuff I receive is unfit for public consumption or political.


That’s the 75% I want to see!!! LOL


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 2, 2020)

Awesome Ray


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 2, 2020)

YEAP! Can’t wait for tomorrow’s!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 2, 2020)

Funny stuff! The Matching Sweaters and Alaska Flat Tire??? Dang near Wet myself Laughing!...JJ


----------

